
Hexels – a new art tool - rinesh
http://www.hexels.com/
======
bluehex
See [http://madeinhexels.tumblr.com](http://madeinhexels.tumblr.com) for some
examples.

~~~
catshirt
why isn't this on the homepage...

hell, this is a better homepage all together.

------
iM8t
Seeing that I spend most of my day staring at pixels (squares), I always find
this hexagonal art remarkably amazing.

I know that back in the day using squares was the easiest way how to represent
images on the screen, but could the exact same thing be done with hexagons
nowadays?

~~~
TheLoneWolfling
Indexing with hex pixels gets... fun.

You can represent it as row / columns with every second row or column offset,
but then straight vertical / horizontal lines turn jagged.

~~~
colanderman
Even moreso, image operations get more fun. Most image filters (and other
transforms) assume a regular square grid because the math works out really
well (axes are orthogonal and same scale). Any deviations from these
assumptions make the math more convoluted. (Pun intended.)

------
posnet
Was anyone else confused by
[http://www.hexraystudios.com/](http://www.hexraystudios.com/) vs
[http://www.hex-rays.com/](http://www.hex-rays.com/)

------
th0br0
That is one dangerously chosen company name... seeing the banner at the top I
was immediately reminded of Hex-Ray's IDA and was wondering what kind of art
they'd be creating from assembly now...

------
prezjordan
Awesome. Isometric art is so simple yet so neat. These days, I use my tool
Isomer ([http://jdan.github.io/isomer/](http://jdan.github.io/isomer/)) to
draw, but I'll be giving this a shot for sure!

------
tedunangst
Uh... What is it? There's no information and it's not even clear what I should
click on. Neither a dmg or exe are of much help on my phone, and tapping the
top banner just makes safari tell me "can't install profile".

~~~
egypturnash
It's a paint program that lets you draw on non-square grids.
[http://hexraystudios.com/hexels/](http://hexraystudios.com/hexels/)

------
btbuildem
This looks like it's well suited for isometric drawings. Is that the intent?

------
oidar
Some of these examples look very much like Tycho (ISO 50) stuff.

------
kazinator
Hasbro Lite Brite: since 1967!

[https://www.google.ca/search?q=lite+brite&tbm=isch](https://www.google.ca/search?q=lite+brite&tbm=isch)

------
trevordev
Where's the linux download?

~~~
mwfunk
There isn't one? Or did you realize this and that was your passive-aggressive
way of complaining about the lack of Linux support? If so, it's much more
constructive to make a case for why somebody should do something, instead of
trying to shame them for not doing something that you think it's obvious they
should've done.

~~~
bottled_poe
You sound like you are advocating some kind of value-based judgement on
effort... Heretic!

